# bright red spotting 3 weeks pp--*update #7*--still spotting at 4 weeks



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

x-posted with birth professionals...

from what i read, they say that this is not a huge cause for concern, and this means "one is doing too much and needs to rest more." what i'm curious about is, what is happening physiologically for the spotting to happen? why does this mean one needs to slow down?

some say to see a hcp if the spotting doesn't go away after a day resting. really? how urgent is that? considering i'm feeling fine / normal.

i rested yesterday, but the spotting is still the same.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Well... I'm not a medical professional.









BUT... at 3 weeks pp bright red spotting is pretty normal. What happens is that where the placenta was in the uterus is sort of a "wound" - overdoing it causes this wound to reopen, kind of like knocking a scab off a skinned knee. And sometimes it just reopens without you overdoing it, but yes, in general: take it as a cue that you need to slow down. Personally, I would not be at all concerned if it lasted a couple days or so, unless it was heavy bleeding. It doesn't sound like anything alarming.

Congratulations, BTW!







:


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree that it could be teh placenta scab falling off. You may notice a little clotting comming out but should be tiny. Rest as much as possible for a few more days to recover.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

thank you for your responses!

by resting, does it mean bedrest? yesterday i rested, meaning, i didn't go for a walk, but i was still on my feet quite a bit.

i'll try to stay off my feet a bit more today. if the spotting doesn't stop, i will make my case to DH for a full day of rest tomorrow!


----------



## Tinax7 (Apr 17, 2008)

You can measure your activity by your bleeding.
If it was resolving and then became red again, it means you were doing too much. 3 weeks is really soon to be on your feet a lot. I think that's why nursing is a natural part of healing. You have to sit down several times a day. It's a good idea to get a big glass of water and put your feet up, relax and enjoy your new little one. Don't try making up for that time by overdoing when your not nursing. Enjoy your Babymoon!
Cleaning and scrubbing can wait til tomorrow
For babies grow up, so much to our sorrow
So settle down cobwebs, dust go to sleep
I'm rocking my baby, 'cause babies don't keep!
~Tina


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinax7* 
You can measure your activity by your bleeding.
If it was resolving and then became red again, it means you were doing too much. 3 weeks is really soon to be on your feet a lot. I think that's why nursing is a natural part of healing. You have to sit down several times a day. It's a good idea to get a big glass of water and put your feet up, relax and enjoy your new little one. Don't try making up for that time by overdoing when your not nursing. Enjoy your Babymoon!
Cleaning and scrubbing can wait til tomorrow
For babies grow up, so much to our sorrow
So settle down cobwebs, dust go to sleep
I'm rocking my baby, 'cause babies don't keep!
~Tina


me, cleaning?









i went for several long walks with the LO in the sling.







the weather was too nice.

well, i did try to clean a little, just to give DH a positive example









i'll take it easy tomorrow. rested a lot today as well. still spotting, though.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

so i'm 4 weeks 3 days pp. the spotting seemed to stop for a day or two, but it is back. i am NOT doing anything strenous. DH's been home, so i don't do even the typical activities, i'm mostly resting.

i don't know if this is related, but when i birthed the placenta i had 3 grapefruit sized clots, but the placenta was birthed within 20 minutes or so after the baby.

I've read that shepherd's purse tincture is good for all kinds of bleedings. can it be taken now?

if i were to go to see a dr, what should i expect? i'm beginning to worry...


----------



## earthie_mama (Mar 27, 2006)

Why are you worried? Is it something in your intuition, or do you just feel it 'should' be done by now? When did your heavy bleeding stop? What do you feel is abnormal going on?

Quote:

Postpartum vaginal bleeding (known as lochia) will occur for 2 to 6 weeks following delivery. Usually it is over within 2 to 3 weeks, depending on the woman. It is common for postpartum bleeding to stop and start again or to be characterized by intermittent spotting or bleeding.
http://www.moondragon.org/obgyn/preg...carebleed.html


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthie_mama* 
Why are you worried? Is it something in your intuition, or do you just feel it 'should' be done by now? When did your heavy bleeding stop? What do you feel is abnormal going on?

http://www.moondragon.org/obgyn/preg...carebleed.html

it stopped at 2.5 weeks. i'm worried b/c from what i read lochia is supposed to gradually turn brownish and then just pale, and that's what happened. but then brigh red spotting appeared, and it seems it isn't part of lochia. but of course i have no idea. i wouldn't be nervous if it was brownish / old blood.


----------



## momofivan (Mar 4, 2008)

i had a very long, natural labor - 36 hrs - not sure if that is why i bled for so long afterward ... but, it was like i was on a light period for 8 wks. it was normal, annoying, but normal. it never changed colors either. my midwife said this was completely normal. every woman is different.


----------



## earthie_mama (Mar 27, 2006)

It could be a small piece of placenta in there still? But if bleeding is your only symptom, and not any fever, light-headedness etc, I wouldn't bee to concerned- Unless my intuition told me otherwise. The body can take care of itself in many /most cases, especially since you say your bleeding is not heavy.

Can you reach inside and see if there's any blockage?

If there doesn't seem to be anything blocking the flow, and its this light with no other symptoms, I'd just rest, drink lots of RRL tea, nurse, and take care of yourself for a bit more!


----------

